# How to use Carnauba Wax



## Reb (May 12, 2008)

HI
I have a bar of the above wax. Can someone tell me how to use it on pens. I saw where you mix it with Beeswax. Whata you guys think?
Randy


----------



## wood-of-1kind (May 12, 2008)

Hi Randy,

I use carnuaba wax by "loading" some on a buffing wheel and then buffing on a shine on pens. First I apply tripoli, secondly white dymond compound and the third wheel is where carnuaba is lastly applied.


----------



## tmhawk (May 12, 2008)

Here is a trick that pipe (smoking pipe) makers use with Carnuba wax. Almost all pipes are finished with Carnuba . First run your buff at a high speed, (you can go 4,000 rpms) you need the speed to melt the hard stick of Carnuba onto the buff. You will see it on the buff. THEN, (someone else gave me this advice and it works) buff it on at a lower speed, between 750-1500. I have found that around 1,000 rpms (my lathe does 1250)I get a good shine.  You will get a better shine and more Carnuba at this lower speed. I've done this with my pipes and it works. Stick Carnuba is like a little stick of plastic, it's hard, so the friction-heat from the fast speed melts it onto your buff. 
Good luck.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (May 13, 2008)

Wipe on at low speed, wait about one minute, buff off with soft cloth. Works for me.


----------



## jskeen (May 13, 2008)

Either way, applying wax at high speed to a buff and then at lower speed to your pen, or applying directly to the pen and then buffing with a cloth, the trick is that you must have enough friction to generate HEAT to melt the wax.  It will not transfer cold, and it will not smooth out and penetrate the top layer of wood to achieve a good bond cold, so don't be afraid to use some pressure.


----------

